# Scott CR1 vs. Cervelo R3???



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm struggling to make a decision about which bike to buy!! I've been drooling over the CR1 and Cervelo R3 for some time now. Thinking of building either bike with Dura-Ace and Ksyrium SL or ES's. I'm really looking for a lightweight bike that will be a good all around bike for road racing, crits, and TT's. I'm about 165lbs. and 6'0" tall and am currently riding a Trek 5200 that is going on 10 years old (it's getting VERY tired). 

Thanks for any suggestions/advice that you all might have!!


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

I've just ordered a R3.

I was looking at the CR1 amongst other frames but for me the R3 took it on distinctive looks and the fact that its only 850gms (54cm) and they use it on the paris-roubaix. I've also heard that the CR1 is quite harsh on long rides. Plus, here in the UK Scott has a kind of "mass produced" stigma attached to it and Cervelos are quite rare.

You can pick the CR1 up for a steal if you ebay.


----------



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

sparrowlegs said:


> Cervelos are quite rare.


They are pretty rare around here as well. Please post when you get the new R3 and let us know how you like it!!


----------

